# Caption Contest



## bobbyg29-cl (Apr 21, 2007)

A free fiver to the CL member who comes up with the best caption for my avatar.

I am the judge :biggrin: and the contest closes midnight on Sunday (May 6) .

Have fun!!!


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

bobbyg29 said:


> A free fiver to the CL member who comes up with the best caption for my avatar.
> 
> I am the judge :biggrin: and the contest closes midnight on Sunday (May 6) .
> 
> Have fun!!!


" Beer, the cause of and solution to all of lifes problems."

" Beer, helping ugly people have sex since 1769."

" I drink to make other people interesting."


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

A short beer for the guy on the short bus!!!


----------



## Cigar Jockey-cl (Apr 9, 2006)

Next time I'm playing quarters with a smaller glass.


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

BEER--------It's whats for dinner!!!!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

They call me "Wilson" of the beer drinking world...

To hell with mugs...wheres my pitcher.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

More carbs! More calories! More alcohol!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Fiber? Now HERE'S some fiber!


----------



## slcraiders (Apr 12, 2006)

"Beer- the other yellow liquid"

"My Mug Shot"


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

"I'm not as think as you drunk I am."
"Guess what's in my other hand?"
"Oktoberfeast"
"If you keep talkin', I"ll keep drinkin'..."


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Beer doesn't make you fat it makes you lean!!!!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

My mug is bigger than your mug!


----------



## earnold25-cl (Apr 19, 2007)

"Honey, I Shrunk the Oktoberfest" ?


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

I don't drink anymore, I don't drink any less either.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

How can I be so thirsty this morning, when I drank so much last night?


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

I'm NOT an Alcoholic. I'm a Drunk. Alcoholics go to meetings.


----------



## Irish Hawk (Apr 20, 2007)

There is a dam fly in my Beer gert out of there it is MY BEER!!!


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Either..

"I dont drink to forget, I forget to drink"

or

"I dont puke when I drink, I puke when I dont drink"


----------



## cigarsarge-cl (Mar 31, 2007)

Budweiser...Breakfast of champions.


----------



## Kaybee (Apr 29, 2007)

yup its Beerthirty


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

"Mugs? We dont need no stinking mugs!!!!!!

And continuing with the Mel Brooks quotes.......

"Mongo like shot glass!!!!!"


----------



## Shelby07 (May 1, 2007)

"Beer? Are you sure this is beer? It doesn't taste like beer."


----------



## Topshelf14 (Jan 18, 2006)

"It looks a little cloudy, Doc. Let me run it through again..."


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

I get a "real" hat if I drink this thing in under a minute!!!


----------



## CgarDan-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

its 5 O'clock somewhere Do you know what's in ur mug?


----------



## The Bruce (Mar 7, 2006)

"It really does them look better!"
"I can almost fit in here, I'll just drink some more beer to make more room."
" . . . 200, 199, 198, 197, I feel the burn! 196, 195 . . . "
"I'm training for Das Boot!"
"Gotta go, gotta go, gotta go right now, gotta go, gotta go!"


----------



## rmrdaddy (Apr 30, 2007)

Well, I thought I was supposed to fill the specimen container...hmm...but, Doctor's Orders right...


----------



## cigarsarge-cl (Mar 31, 2007)

Beer is proof that God loves us and wants us to be happy...Ben Franklin


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

If you think this mug is big... wait until I belch!


There ain't nothing smellier than a beer fart!


Tonight I am taking home Angelina Jolie!


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

(Ok last try before it's over)

You know what they say about the size of a man's mug...

Damn, I forgot to take my cigar out of my mouth!

Honest Officer, I only drank one beer!


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Don't worry, I have all sober to Sunday up!!

And

I am not as think as you drunk I am!!


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

A few of my Favorites>

-I drink to make other people interesting. 
-But ocifer, I swear to drunk I'm not god! 
-I don't have a drinking problem. I drink. I get drunk. I fall down. No problem. 
-You're not drunk if you can lie on the floor without holding on.


----------



## Shelby07 (May 1, 2007)

"If I don't stop after the second one, I'm here all night"


----------



## Shelby07 (May 1, 2007)

"Pigs are Beautiful!"


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Bavarian Weight Lifting Team.


----------



## Dirtnap (Apr 30, 2007)

Beer...it's whats for dinner!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

YAY! SQUID WINS! Oh wait... It isn't over yet? <G>


----------



## Lightenup (Apr 13, 2007)

Youll be sexy in no time


----------



## bobbyg29-cl (Apr 21, 2007)

bobbyg29 said:


> A free fiver to the CL member who comes up with the best caption for my avatar.
> 
> I am the judge :biggrin: and the contest closes midnight on Sunday (May 6) .
> 
> Have fun!!!


Thanks for all the great captions everyone! 
And the winner is....drumroll please......


mrgatorman for: They call me "Wilson" of the beer drinking world...

I will have the fiver out to you on Tuesday. Enjoy!


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Way to go Bill.


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Good job! Lots of fun.


----------



## Shelby07 (May 1, 2007)

Good choice. I liked that one too,

Congrats gator and thanks for the contest bobbyg!


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks for the contest that was fun. Congrats!!


----------



## CgarDan-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Nice contest !!!!!!!!


----------



## Irish Hawk (Apr 20, 2007)

WTG Gator Congrats that was a good one


----------



## bobbyg29-cl (Apr 21, 2007)

terrasco said:


> Good job! Lots of fun.


Glad everyone enjoyed it! Found a couple good pictures the other day so I think I will do another one next month....


----------



## bobbyg29-cl (Apr 21, 2007)

mrgatorman, your fiver is on its way. Enjoy!

DC# 0307 0020 0003 0958 1426

Rob


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

bobbyg29 said:


> Thanks for all the great captions everyone!
> And the winner is....drumroll please......
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you ...thank you very much...thank you thank you...Elvis has left the building.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Just got home to my reward...thank you very much. Very nice sticks. Your a gem. or should i say Wilson...thanks again


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

mrgatorman said:


> Just got home to my reward...thank you very much. Very nice sticks. Your a gem. or should i say Wilson...thanks again


Pics...we need pics.

Joel


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

cigar_joel said:


> Pics...we need pics.
> 
> Joel


Sorry...ill post them is a bit...I need to take photos.


----------

